# Alle Server sind down Wartethread



## Perfectenemy (23. September 2009)

Wie der Titel schon sagt wurde gerade Thor runtergefahren. Wieso weshalb weiss keiner auch auf der HP steht nix. Also heisst es warten. Verdammt und ich war gerade am craftmats farmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (23. September 2009)

glaub sind alle down oder ?


----------



## Bolle0708 (23. September 2009)

Das hab ich grade bemerkt


----------



## Ratatui (23. September 2009)

steht was im twitter?


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. September 2009)

Die AFK Shops nerven aber auch.


----------



## igk (23. September 2009)

Ihr werdets überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2009)

Dies wird KEIN Spamthread. Wenn irgendjemand offizielle Informationen hat, dann schreibt er sie hier rein und Ende!


----------



## Rem (23. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Die AFK Shops nerven aber auch.



/signed


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. September 2009)

Danke Lillyan  genau dafür soll er ja sein aber ich finde noch keine Informationen.


----------



## Tokenlord (23. September 2009)

Ratatui schrieb:


> steht was im twitter?


Bei Amboss nicht.


----------



## Devisionbell (23. September 2009)

twitter schweigt, Amboss und Ayase sind aber auch immer erst so ab 17 Uhr aktiv, NA und so, die brauchen ja auch mal ein paar Stündchen Schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephals (23. September 2009)

Ich vermute mal das sie einen hotfix aufspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ruhig Blut ihr werdet bald wieder zocken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nocciolanuss (23. September 2009)

es ist echt zum heulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (23. September 2009)

Mensch da kloppt man grade die Schatzkisten im Giftdingsbums kaputt und dann kommt server down xD

Bestimmt wartugns arbeiten whatever ; )


----------



## Exhumedx (23. September 2009)

Auf Atreia.de steht in der news das bald eine Fehlerkorrektur der Lokalisierung durchgeführt wird. Evtl ist es das?!


----------



## Lari (23. September 2009)

An einen simplen Absturz glaubt hier noch keiner? Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ohne Ankündigung oder inGame Nachricht die Server runtergefahren werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. September 2009)

Also Patch scheints nicht zu geben denn de rlauncher macht nix wenn man auf update klickt.


----------



## tonygt (23. September 2009)

Vieleicht einfach nen Server Crash. Wenn sie alle Server neustarten oder so müssten sie das ja eigentlich ankündigen


----------



## Honoris (23. September 2009)

login geht wieder aber server alle down


----------



## Skyler93 (23. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> An einen simplen Absturz glaubt hier noch keiner? Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ohne Ankündigung oder inGame Nachricht die Server runtergefahren werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es wurde 60 Sek lang angesagt.


----------



## Virthu (23. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> An einen simplen Absturz glaubt hier noch keiner? Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ohne Ankündigung oder inGame Nachricht die Server runtergefahren werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf votan gab es eine 60 sek warnung im voraus. so ganz ohne ankündigung war es also nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> An einen simplen Absturz glaubt hier noch keiner? Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ohne Ankündigung oder inGame Nachricht die Server runtergefahren werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gab eine Vorwarnung, wenn auch nur von einer Minute und dass in einem solchen Netzwerk ALLE Server abstürzen halte ich für nahezu unmöglich.


----------



## nocciolanuss (23. September 2009)

beim einloggen sagt er auch immer nur serverfehler


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

gerüchterweise (stand bei onlinewelten ) werden die shops deaktiviert...ka obs stimmt wäre aber zu begrüßen..


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. September 2009)

War gerade 20 geworden und wollte mir einen richtig guten Bogen craften.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (23. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> War gerade 20 geworden und wollte mir einen richtig guten Bogen craften.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War kurz vor 29 , aber naja kann man nix machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nocciolanuss (23. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> auf votan gab es eine 60 sek warnung im voraus. so ganz ohne ankündigung war es also nicht.


bei uns gab es auch 60 sec vorher wahrnung aber nach den 60 sec is 2 min nichts passiert un dann waren alle weg


----------



## Tokenlord (23. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> An einen simplen Absturz glaubt hier noch keiner? Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ohne Ankündigung oder inGame Nachricht die Server runtergefahren werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gab eine Ingame-Nachricht.

Die Server werden in 60 Sekunden heruntergefahren. Bitte beenden sie das Spiel.


----------



## Mephals (23. September 2009)

> Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ohne Ankündigung oder inGame Nachricht die Server runtergefahren werden?



Also ich hatte eine ingame Nachricht Oo


----------



## Lari (23. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> es wurde 60 Sek lang angesagt.


Dann nehm ich die Absturz Theorie zurück, frage mich aber, warum alle wie verstörte Hühner in ein Forum rennen und Server Down!!11elfelf rumbrüllen.


----------



## jo0 (23. September 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Vieleicht einfach nen Server Crash. Wenn sie alle Server neustarten oder so müssten sie das ja eigentlich ankündigen



Ein Servercrash auf allen Servern gleichzeitig oder was? o0


----------



## Bedzi (23. September 2009)

nocciolanuss schrieb:


> beim einloggen sagt er auch immer nur serverfehler




klar das du nicht einloggen kannnst^^

hier schau; http://kindred.aion.tv/status/


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich die Absturz Theorie zurück, frage mich aber, warum alle wie verstörte Hühner in ein Forum rennen und Server Down!!11elfelf rumbrüllen.



Das fragst du am besten, die die gleich 4 Threads aufmachen in ihrem blinden ZOMFGDOWNHABSCHAUMVORMMUNDRAAAAGEWILLMEINGELDZURÜCK-Wahn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (23. September 2009)

Nur ne Vermutung kann alles passieren vor allem wenn man vor Aion Warhammer gespielt hat xD
Aber wenn es eien Ansage gab werden die Server vieleicht nur Neugestartet


----------



## franzmann (23. September 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> War kurz vor 29 , aber naja kann man nix machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





und wieviel musstest du schon grinden oder war alles mit quest abgedeckt ? 



mfg


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

franzmann schrieb:


> und wieviel musstest du schon grinden oder war alles mit quest abgedeckt ?
> 
> 
> 
> mfg



mit grinden machste mehr exp...


und nochmal wenns wer überließt gerüchterweise (onlinewelten) werden die shops deaktiviert^^ka obs stimmt wäre aber gut


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich die Absturz Theorie zurück, frage mich aber, warum alle wie verstörte Hühner in ein Forum rennen und Server Down!!11elfelf rumbrüllen.



Der thread hier dient zum Informationsaustausch und sollte eigentlich andere davon abhalten o ololololo server down 111!!!!elf threads zu erstellen hat leider nicht ganz geklappt.


----------



## nocciolanuss (23. September 2009)

Bedzi schrieb:


> klar das du nicht einloggen kannnst^^
> 
> hier schau; http://kindred.aion.tv/status/


ich konnte mich grad doch wieder einloggen kam zur serverliste alle unten und dann bin ich nach 3 min wieder rausgefolgen


----------



## Tokenlord (23. September 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Aber wenn es eien Ansage gab werden die Server vieleicht nur Neugestartet


Auch möglich.

Vllt wollen sie die Online und die Warteschlangen-Spieler ein wenig umschichten. Nur fair wie ich finde.


----------



## Lemieux (23. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> mit grinden machste mehr exp...



und hast halb soviel spass.. naja jedem das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (23. September 2009)

Ich hoffe das die diese Shops ausstellen, wofür gibts den AH???, noch dazu kannst so mit der GEgenüberliegenden Fraktion reden, und leute sind bis zu 15 Stundn AFK nur weil se verkaufen wollen und wie gesagt AFK sind, bin in der früh ausgeloggt, sah einen in Morheim steht, AFK im Shop 1 item für ne mille oder so, komm so um 14 uhr online und was ist? er steht immer noch da-.-
und wegen solchen leuten ist die warteschlange so groß


----------



## zadros (23. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> mit grinden machste mehr exp...



ob das nun aber "besser" ist sei dahin gestellt ich für meinen teil genieße das spiel


----------



## Bedzi (23. September 2009)

vieleicht aktivieren sie wieder den gameguard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (23. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Die AFK Shops nerven aber auch.



Dann lauf dran vorbei... ausserdem versteh ich nicht was das ganze hier mit deinem sinnfreien Post zu tun hat.



> Auf Atreia.de steht in der news das bald eine Fehlerkorrektur der Lokalisierung durchgeführt wird. Evtl ist es das?!


Vielleicht fixen sie dann endlich, daß Hafer wie Kartoffeln aussieht und Meerrettich nach Karrotten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (23. September 2009)

lassen wir uns überraschen^^


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2009)

*hust*

Offizielle Infos zum Thema "DIE SERVER SIND OFFLINE". Nichts anderes.


----------



## Skyler93 (23. September 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> ob das nun aber "besser" ist sei dahin gestellt ich für meinen teil genieße das spiel



Ich genieße auch das spiel, aber wenn man zu 2 Questet regt jede 2te Quest auf, und mal ehrlich ich hab keine quests mehr, nur diese 100x wiederholbar Qs, wo man Items sammeln muss die zu 2 Ewig dauern-.-
Da grind ich lieber. Bin 22 und hab schon die 27er Kampagne Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
egal spiel ist geil gefällt mir tiptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


srry Cheffi Lillyan xD
ja Server sind und bleiben down erstmal xD


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2009)

Nachdem bisher nur die Spielserver down waren sind jetzt grad auch die Loginserver down.
Vllt. dauerts doch 2min länger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (23. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Offizielle Infos zum Thema "DIE SERVER SIND OFFLINE". Nichts anderes.



Najagut das ganze schien aber auch recht kurzfristig gewesne zu sein , daher wirds schon seine Gründe haben.


----------



## Exhumedx (23. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die diese Shops ausstellen, wofür gibts den AH???, noch dazu kannst so mit der GEgenüberliegenden Fraktion reden, und leute sind bis zu 15 Stundn AFK nur weil se verkaufen wollen und wie gesagt AFK sind, bin in der früh ausgeloggt, sah einen in Morheim steht, AFK im Shop 1 item für ne mille oder so, komm so um 14 uhr online und was ist? er steht immer noch da-.-
> und wegen solchen leuten ist die warteschlange so groß




Wäre echt einge gute Idee!


----------



## tonygt (23. September 2009)

die Login Server sind jetzt scheinbar auch unten.


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Dann lauf dran vorbei... ausserdem versteh ich nicht was das ganze hier mit deinem sinnfreien Post zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht fixen sie dann endlich, daß Hafer wie Kartoffeln aussieht und Meerrettich nach Karrotten
> ...




is ja noch nix gibt ne pflanze die sieht aus wie ne ananas,der tooltipbild ist ne kiwi ^^


@Lillyan nimms locker bascht ja hier keiner rum^^


----------



## zadros (23. September 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Najagut das ganze schien aber auch recht kurzfristig gewesne zu sein , daher wirds schon seine Gründe haben.




damit sollte gemeint sein:

NUR OFFIZIELLE NEWS ZUM THEMA "DER SERVER IST DOWN" POSTEN SONST CLOSE :-)


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. September 2009)

Wird dann wohl das erstemal sein das ich ein Warteschlange habe beim joinen. Konnte bis jetzt immer instant joinen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roffell (23. September 2009)

mh ich denke mal dass es etwas mit nem neuen ansturm der amazon käufer zu tun hat.
Um 14.30 hatte ich meinen key in der e mail, bzw alle die die das spiel im zeitraum vom 19.09.-22.09. bei amazon bestellt haben


----------



## Thunderphönix (23. September 2009)

Also an und fürsich fand ich solche Shops ja recht gut,aber das die dazu Missbraucht werden um AFK zu gehen hätte ich nicht Gedacht,ich würd die Shops im Spiel lassen und dennoch die Spieler die da für eine gewisse Zeit sitzen,30 Minuten oder so zu vom Server zu kicken.

Durch solche Aktion kommt es zu Warteschlangen,und Spieler die gerne spielen möchte kommen nicht auf den Server,nur weil manche meinen man müsse Stundenlang ingame AFK sein.
Das nächste bei den Shops ist das,dass man kaum noch erkennt wer jetzt eigentlich ernsthaft versucht zu verkaufen,oder einfach nur AFK rumsitzt,und einfach einen Gegenstand für Millionen reinstellt.


----------



## Aschilles (23. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dies wird KEIN Spamthread. Wenn irgendjemand offizielle Informationen hat, dann schreibt er sie hier rein und Ende!



Scherzkeks


----------



## Enforce (23. September 2009)

Das mit AFK Shops ist seit der Beta bekannt, weil es da schon die ersten Spieler machten, Also muss es was anderes sein....


----------



## Bedzi (23. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Also an und fürsich fand ich solche Shops ja recht gut,aber das die dazu Missbraucht werden um AFK zu gehen hätte ich nicht Gedacht,ich würd die Shops im Spiel lassen und dennoch die Spieler die da für eine gewisse Zeit sitzen,30 Minuten oder so zu vom Server zu kicken.
> 
> Durch solche Aktion kommt es zu Warteschlangen,und Spieler die gerne spielen möchte kommen nicht auf den Server,nur weil manche meinen man müsse Stundenlang ingame AFK sein.
> Das nächste bei den Shops ist das,dass man kaum noch erkennt wer jetzt eigentlich ernsthaft versucht zu verkaufen,oder einfach nur AFK rumsitzt,und einfach einen Gegenstand für Millionen reinstellt.




doch man sieht es,über ihre köpfe,da steht meistens AFK oder Kurz wech^^

aber stimme zu.....wäre garnicht mal so schlecht wenn es bei den shops ein zeit begrenzung gäbe^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. September 2009)

Bedzi schrieb:


> doch man sieht es,über ihre köpfe,da steht meistens AFK oder Kurz wech^^
> 
> aber stimme zu.....wäre garnicht mal so schlecht wenn es bei den shops ein zeit begrenzung gäbe^^



Was mich stört das jeder billige und preiswerte Waren anbietet laut dem kleinen Text und wenn man dann in den Shop geht kostet alles 30k Kinah.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayuran (23. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> An einen simplen Absturz glaubt hier noch keiner? Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ohne Ankündigung oder inGame Nachricht die Server runtergefahren werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auf balder haben sie angekündigt das die sever in einer minute runtergefahren werden aber nicht warum


----------



## Berserkius (23. September 2009)

Lasst mich wieder rein mein Beschwörer wartet auf mich *grins*


----------



## Skyler93 (23. September 2009)

Die meisten Sachen werden eh nicht gekauft, wer was will geht halt einfach AH -.-
Schonmal ins AH reingeguckt? Bin Asmodian auf Thor und da ist sowenig in AH drinne -.-
Und verdammt nochmal macht die Stigmas billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 200k isn Wucher


----------



## kekei (23. September 2009)

villeicht erweitern die ja grad die spielerzahlen... hieß doch in den news das das heute gemacht wird oder nicht?

PS: Ich war übrigens gerade 5min on, nach 50min Warteschlange. 
Hoffentlich muss ich jetzt nicht wieder so lange warten!


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (23. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Was mich stört das jeder billige und preiswerte Waren anbietet laut dem kleinen Text und wenn man dann in den Shop geht kostet alles 30k Kinah.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dir is aber bewusst dass 30k kinah net wirklich viel sind oder? Bin jetzt lvl 26 und hab bissel was über 500k ohne sonderlich was dafür gemacht zu haben.

Edit. OK kommt drauf an welchen lvl bereich. für ~lvl10 isse natürlich wucher, aber im bereich von 20+ isses in ordnung, wenns was gescheites is.


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Was mich stört das jeder billige und preiswerte Waren anbietet laut dem kleinen Text und wenn man dann in den Shop geht kostet alles 30k Kinah.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist der standart text der steht wenn du keine eigenen machst^^
aber ob die shops so sehr auf die warteschlange drücken glaub ich nicht lass es mal nur 1000 afk shops sein dann sind es aber immernoch 2000+ in der warteschlange...


----------



## mayfee82 (23. September 2009)

kekei schrieb:


> villeicht erweitern die ja grad die spielerzahlen... hieß doch in den news das das heute gemacht wird oder nicht?




dann wird ja die warteschlange ja noch länger GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (23. September 2009)

tippe auch stark auf die spielerzahlen.


----------



## Sisloc (23. September 2009)

lol hab endlich die lösung gefunden wie ich meine aion bei steam vom koreanischen in nen deutschen client umwandeln kann...
tja und was passiert bei den letzten prozenten vom download^^ ..starte verbindungsversuch xD  herrlich


----------



## Raaandy (23. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> dann wird ja die warteschlange ja noch länger GZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du verstehst das prinzip nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. September 2009)

warum ist kromede so schwach? thor ftw!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honoris (23. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> dann wird ja die warteschlange ja noch länger GZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




er meint damit, die anzahl an spielern die auf einen server gleichzeitig können, das verkürzt dann die wartezeit aber könnt vllt laggs verursachen wenn mehr leuts gleichzeitig spielen


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2009)

Halten wir fest: Die Server sind down (teils angekündigt) und niemand weiß warum. Wahrscheinlich kommen sie bald wieder, in der Zwischenzeit findet ihr sicher was anderes zu tun als einen Spamthread zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

